# Help, looking for a 180 gallon glass aquarium.



## Dong (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, I am a few months into the hobby of fish keeping and I am looking to upgrade my aquarium to a 180 gallon. Does anybody know any website that sells a 180 gallon glass aquarium at a reasonable price and a reasonable shipping fee (except glasscages.com). Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

You might be able to special order a large tank like a 180 gallon from an lfs. That way you can avoid the hideous shipping costs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

What size tank do you have now? What fish do you plan to get for it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> What size tank do you have now? What fish do you plan to get for it?


Why is that relevant?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm just wondering if he or she is going from like a 10g to a 180g or from a 90g to a 180g then it wouldn't be to much of a transition. Also I just was wondering what he or she was planning on getting.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Why would it matter how big of a transition it is? They asked where they could get a 180 gallon tank, nothing more nothing less.

But, sorry I just posted something off topic too , can't help you on this one, sorry!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Good god! I just wanted to know.:angel:


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Durb. If your not answering the question DONT POST an irrelevant answer. FFS, haven't we been through this before?? Sorry Dong for this post. But this kid is driving everyone nuts with his retarded posts. Seriously Durb, maybe he wants to get a big home for his betta and wants to swim in the tank with it. WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE WHY He WANTS A LARGER FISH TANK?????? Durb, do us all a favour and find another forum to post on and stay off this one. Your useless!!!!!!!!!!!!:chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :withstup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone for answering Dong's question so well. :roll:

Like I said Dong, you can try to get your lfs to special order one for you, or you may even be able to find a used one for a good price. Have you tried craig list? I've been able to find some good deals there. Or, even check your local classifieds in the newspaper. Never know what you might find. 

I'd also like to apologize for your thread being hijacked.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Larger tanks are hard to find at a good price. Im not sure if your from New York city or just somewhere in the state. Either way Im sure there has got to be some good aquarium clubs nearby. Maybe you can find one and get ahold of someone getting out of the hobby. 

Once in awhile on www.aquabid.com they have large tanks in the new york area.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I think craigslist is probably your best bet. I think there are more offers on craigslist than anywhere else that youll look. Plus youll get a great deal there (almost everytime). Also it eliminates your shipping costs . If your around Brooklyn, try joining the BAS (Brooklyn Aquarium Society) They have some great auctions as well as members trying to rid themselvs of their used tanks since theyre upgrading. Second hand items in this hobby are the best! Look for them since thats where youll find deals!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would have to agree. Buying on-line will cost you an arm and a leg just for shipping. If your LFS' can't order in one at a descent price, search the local sale ads. Someone is always selling a big tank. May not be 180 gallons (150, 210, 225 etc...) but it will be much cheaper. Shipping tanks is very expensive.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I third all motions on where to get a fish tank.
CHECK LOCAL ADS!
There are almost ALWAYS ads for "large" fish tanks.
Even if it is one that was posted 2 weeks ago. Call/Email.
Most people have a problem trying to get these things out because they are so big, and most families enjoy you're "small" aquariums (10-20gal).
You'll need a truck/van/SUV. And I'd bring some towels (Keep glass from maybe cracking).
Also be sure not to say "I'll take it!" Even if it's an awesome price.
GO SEE IT FIRST. I can't stress this enough, past BAD experience has taught me this.
Bring a measuring tape. Make sure it's the length they say it is WHILE your there, also bring/have a calculator to make sure it's a 180 (or more) tank. (Once again past experience talking here.) and my FAVORITE thing, is to ask if they have any freebies. I got a free filter + pads, and a decoration with my tank. It's Always safe to ask if there is anything they couldn't get rid of. (Bring a little extra $ if you want).
You'll find GREAT things on Craigslist, and in your local newspaper!


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

Glasscages.com have shows all over the country on a regular basis....maybe you'll get lucky & they'll have one close to you; won't cost you an arm & a leg for shipping...their prices are very good...for NEW tanks.

Watching the newspapers/classifieds is definitely your best bet....I've found some great deals, ya just have to be patient....


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

definitely craigslist in my part of town.


----------

